

Ask HN: interesting events/conferences in Sillicon Valley during June? - hasenj

I'll be visiting Mountain View (family visit) in about a week or so, and I'm interested in finding out about interesting events or conferences (programming-related) that might be worth attending.<p>Is there a site for listing such things?<p>Also, can I visit, say, Google?
======
LarryA
The Computer History Museum ( <http://www.computerhistory.org/> ) is a great
stop if you can't find any timely events. (it across from one of the Google
buildings... though I think for Google you probably have to call and see if
you can get an appointment to visit Theres also a couple others in San Jose,
the Intel Museum and the Tech Museum of Innovation.

Heres a link for you... <http://www.ageekstour.com/prologue.html>

Oh and make sure to check out some bookstores, the computers and programming
sections of stores in the area are usually quite... satisfying. :-)

